# Altezza Taillights for 91-94 Sentra?



## SpongeBob-RC (May 9, 2003)

Anyone seen any of these? I can't believe that with body kits and the like, that these items are not available. 

Thanks in advance,
RC


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

As far as I know, no one makes them, and I hope they never do.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

The are available. I have seen pics. Someone posted pics on sr20deforum.com, I'd go look it up, but the server is down right now.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I wouldn't mind the clear tail lights. The stock ones are a tad homly and mudane looking. Nothing flashy really, but something decent.


----------



## kenley_ser (Jul 23, 2003)

the altezzas are Fugly!!!!!


ill get a pic when the sr20forum gets back up


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

altezzas are fawking ghey. if i was gonna get different tails i'd get the tsuru tails.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

they are made for the tsuru in mexico. i think someone from the sr20forums found them on mexican ebay or something like that. they are definately FUGLY.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *they are made for the tsuru in mexico. i think someone from the sr20forums found them on mexican ebay or something like that. they are definately FUGLY. *


are you talkin about the tsuru tails?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

sno said:


> *are you talkin about the tsuru tails?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he is talking about the altezzas. They are made for the Tsuru in Mexico. There was an Ebay auction for them a while back. Beware, these are not your ordinary Civic APC lights, these look worse. They are just 3 circles, a 3 year old could have designed them by drawing 3 circles on a b-13 stock tail light. They dont have a nice finish, are not even good looking for a ricer, and they are probably very poor quality.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if you do a SEARCH....
this was covered several weeks ago....
and they are ugly as shit... especially on Sentra's.. ohhh man 

Stay stock.. or go Tsuru...

i have had clears... i say no to that


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

i like to think that we (being b13'ers or just nissan enthusiats) dont belong to that whole "put some altezza's on my car and its cool" crowd....we have much more respect for our cars  but i like the tsuru!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Altezzas? I have to fart.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If you want to spend on a b13 SE-R, get the engine roarin'. Go sleeper and kick some butt! Don't give in to Honduh rice.


----------



## jyan2852 (Apr 28, 2003)

harris81 definitely has a POINT! don't go rice style, SR20 powered cars are meant for power, not for "show-n-nogo". I had clears by the way made by Nis-Knacks and they didn't look that good, stick with your stock lights. Just get a sticker and cover them and cut out your own circles or shapes if you want something different.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Altezzas are like Tires, everyone has them. they were different in the start, but now they just plain suck. The aftermarket should come up with regular looking tails for the Altima!!! The best aftermarket tail is to take the clear tails, paint them transparent and make them look JDM appearance with an all red lense across. I did this with my NisKnacks clear tails. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Regardless of one's thoughts on various aftermarket tail light styles, topics such as this belong in the cosmetic section of the board.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

the clearouts are very nice...they look awesome..i have some


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

My clears look like this


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wtf:


----------

